# Using lumber you've cut



## irishcountry (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok no matter how you've cut your lumber lets see how you have utilized it!! I also have a specific question about cutting 2x4's 2x6's2x8's2x10's and so on can you just use them in building in a traditional way or is there a process that the boards themselves need to go through like grading by an inspector ect. I know they have to be dried to a certain percentage for interior use. I'm in Michigan and I know that this may vary from county to county but in general how does this work out?? Has anyone done this to build/remodel a house??


----------



## Ianab (Jan 13, 2007)

Re the grading stamp.
That varies from area to area depending on local rules. 
Some require construction timber to allways be graded, some allow ungraded timber if you have sawn it yourself for your own building, some dont care. The more rural your area the more likely you can use ungraded timber as small sawmills and owner / builders will be more usual. Ask you local building inspector, he's the one thats going to say yes or no in the end, so get onside with him  Sometimes there will be conditions like using heavier joists or closer spacing if your timber isn't graded.

Re the drying, yes you will need to dry the timber before building. Locally our regulations call for wood to be below 19%, and for it to be below 14% before the framing is enclosed. With softwoods his can easily be achieved by air drying for 3 to 6 months.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## woodshop (Jan 13, 2007)

I live in PA, but work across the river in NJ, and know for a fact that in NJ you can NOT use lumber you milled yourself for a structure unless it is graded and stamped. The building inspector will not approve the building, simple as that. Problem there is finding somebody to grade it and stamp it, and cheap enough that it's not cheaper to just buy it outright.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's a current picture of the family cabin.

6x6 log exterior and timber/ stick frame interior. 95% of the lumber used in it was sawn by us from construction salvaged trees.







Post Oak staircase





Roof timbers





2nd floor framing/ kitchen (cabinets are temporary- free from remodel job)





It's been a work in progress since 2002. We try to do as much as possible each time we're there as it's 6 hours away. Some day it will be finished, but not real soon...


----------



## 00juice (Jan 15, 2007)

That's really nice. So, you cut 6x6's and stacked them like a log cabin? Is the place all salvaged tree's or did you have to log a small tract of land?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 15, 2007)

00juice said:


> That's really nice. So, you cut 6x6's and stacked them like a log cabin? Is the place all salvaged tree's or did you have to log a small tract of land?




Yes, the 6x6's actually have a canted face and resemble ship-lap siding.

Kinda like this...
_____
|.......\
|........\
|______\

All of the pine trees were cut or dozed for subdivision roads and homes. The cedar and post oak came from school construction sites. The only commercially produced wood materials in the cabin are the few 2x4's used to frame the bedroom walls and some Douglas fir 1x6 siding (all leftovers from other construction).


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 16, 2007)

*Now thats what i"m talk'n about!!*

Awesome job thats what I was envisoning for inspiration, that looks like alot of milling and construction work but looks well worth it!! Awesome


----------



## iacornfed (Jan 16, 2007)

*cabin pics*

Nice job aggiewoodbutchr. Good looking cabin. But iam " cornfused" I didn't know they had that many trees in Texas!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jan 17, 2007)

iacornfed said:


> Nice job aggiewoodbutchr. Good looking cabin. But iam " cornfused" I didn't know they had that many trees in Texas!



HA! Not any more!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 17, 2007)

woodshop said:


> I live in PA, but work across the river in NJ, and know for a fact that in NJ you can NOT use lumber you milled yourself for a structure unless it is graded and stamped. The building inspector will not approve the building, simple as that. Problem there is finding somebody to grade it and stamp it, and cheap enough that it's not cheaper to just buy it outright.



Basicly all they want people to do in the tri state area any more is 'feed the machine'.



aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Yes, the 6x6's actually have a canted face and resemble ship-lap siding.
> 
> Kinda like this...
> _____
> ...



That's a lot of chain. How many chains did you go through to get that much wood? Or do have a band mill? Oh, nevermind, I remember now, seeing it somewhere on here. Nice cabin, aggie. 

I just don't like to waste wood that is why I bought a csm. I've done all sorts of projects with my wood. Funiture, cabin (unfinished), wood shed, workbench and many more things. And I still have wood sitting around. I love it and I feel beeter the wood is being put to good use or to any use.


----------



## treemendous (Jan 23, 2007)

That is a great building! more than a cabin. 
I have a woodmizer and built a nice 36' sq. barn with gabled roof. Hay and shaving loft. Several sheds and and about 20 000' of hardwood flooring. (had it further milled at a flooring place). I love cutting wood I just need more time to put it to use!


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 23, 2007)

Aggie that is one sweet deal, I'm thinking that type of construction would make a great endorsement for a guys woodworking/sawmilling shop. Love the working shutters.


----------



## infomet (Feb 4, 2007)

Great cabin project!
The inspection thing is out of hand and we should all complain about them at every opportunity.
Here in NC, you have to be graded UNLESS the wood is off your land. I don't think they'd count the stumps, but I'm sure you'd need to show quite a few.
OR, if you have architect stamped plans saying the wood on site is OK, they can't overrule. Mine didn't complain at all, with the stamped plans.

I hired a woodmizer and did all the pine framing and hardwood flooring (dried/milled commercially). Also used the HW for cabinetry.

I too love the wood and have major stacks remaining.


----------



## Vern (Feb 4, 2007)

Great job aggie- man that looks nice,and getting the 
logs free and doing something like that makes it double nice.
Here are some pictures of a barn I built out of popular
and some pic of the steps out of elm ,and a little start
on the insides walls with some throw-away white pine
I salvage out ouf the burn pile.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Vern, any way to cut those files down to 500K, kinda huge for the modem users. 

Thanks.


----------



## Vern (Feb 4, 2007)

sorry chuck Ill work on that.......


----------

